
Funkwhale: past, present and future? - buovjaga
https://blog.funkwhale.audio/~/Announcements/funkwhale-past-present-and-future/
======
wanderr
Former Grooveshark engineer here. Somehow I hadn't heard about this project
until now. In case the author reads this - feel free to reach out to me if you
have questions about how any GS features worked or how we solved certain
problems. It's been a while but I will do my best to remember.

~~~
eliotberriot
Hi @wanderr!

I'd be more than happy to discuss with you about how Grooveshark tackled
specific issues. I'm especially interested in metadata/user uploads
management: how did you process user uploaded files and match them to the
corresponding metadata, was there some kind of metadata moderation on your
side, that sort of stuff.

Feel free to drop me an email or contact me on matrix, all the contact info
are here:
[https://funkwhale.audio/contribute/](https://funkwhale.audio/contribute/)

Thank you so much for offering this kind of help!

------
GenghisSean
So happy to see a project like this. I'm going to play around with this for
sure.

